# FreeBSD9.0 on VMware



## SNEAKERS (Jul 21, 2012)

I am recently getting back into the computer field. So this is a newbie question. I recently installed FreeBSD 9.0 i386 on VMware workstation 6.5 t7.x. I had zero problems installing the OS but I am receiving operation not permitted while in Root. I also installed one user with as root and I am receiving the same messages when ever I try *shutdown -p*. The only way that I have been able to shutdown is via the power off button on VMware. *Init 0* and *init 6* do not work either


----------



## zhoopin (Jul 28, 2012)

The correct command-line is:
`# shutdown -p now`
shutdown(8)


----------

